# Nail Holes- what do you fill them with?



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been using Crawford's painters putty lately, great product.:thumbsup:


----------



## uglyjoe (Jan 18, 2008)

dap painters putty mixed with powder joint compound


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> I've been using Crawford's painters putty lately, great product.:thumbsup:


 
This is what we switched to. I think its latex based


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

When we dabbled in new construction, we used painter's putty, probably Crawfords, but don't really recall.

For repaints we use Red Devil One-Time Spackle.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> For repaints we use Red Devil One-Time Spackle.


Ditto


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> When we dabbled in new construction, we used painter's putty, probably Crawfords, but don't really recall.
> 
> For repaints we use Red Devil One-Time Spackle.


 
Same as....I'm in the UK tho :thumbsup:, it's good stuff.
mistcoat


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Same as....I'm in the UK tho :thumbsup:, it's good stuff.
> mistcoat


 
I'm in the uk. I use powdered filler - tetrion, etc. I really only use Onetime and red Devil as snagging fillers.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> only use Onetime and red Devil as snagging fillers.


What is a snagging filler?


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> What is a snagging filler?


 
A term used in commercial decoration. When you've finished the job the builder will give you a snag sheet. A list of what he considers could be improved, missed filling, nail pops etc. 

if i spot something i missed that's when i reach for my Onetime.

paul.:cowboy:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

paulingrad said:


> A term used in commercial decoration. When you've finished the job the builder will give you a snag sheet. A list of what he considers could be improved, missed filling, nail pops etc.
> 
> if i spot something i missed that's when i reach for my Onetime.
> 
> paul.:cowboy:


Interesting...so, like a punch list...


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Interesting...so, like a punch list...


A Punchlist in the UK is what we use to determine who has upset us at work the most in any given week. The top offender is the one who gets Punched.

A snag list is as Paulingrad described :laughing: 

mistcoat
UK


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just use crawfords.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

We use em all.

Not too particular unless it's bigger or in a hi-viz spot.... and we usually blast any sort of repair with the small texture pump since it's usually set up anyway....


----------



## LouisZerr (Dec 31, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I just use crawfords.


 
Crawfords here, too, on the first go around. If shrinkage happens, then we hit it with 3M marine putty.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

For just small nail holes, fluffy wuffy stuff. It's extremely useful because I don't always see every single hole, until i'm already painting.

Some places, like kids rooms have a lot of holes, then it's time for mud.

Some holes are bigger than a nail, maybe a screw that's been backed out and needs to be tapped with a hammer or blunt end of the 5n1, mud for that too.


----------



## jlw82268 (Nov 23, 2007)

sherwin williams shrink-free works for me as long as you force it in the hole and sand off later


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

The brands don't matter as much as the fact that, for us, it is a two-step process. We fill with fluff, let dry, sand, fill with a knife-grade spackle, sand again. We've found this is the only way to make them completely dissappear . . . we don't get that crazy on all jobs but on the higher-end stuff we do. It really makes a difference.

Mack


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Red Devil OneTime, easy to apply, dries almost instantly in small holes, if it dries out in the bucket, just add more water and it's good as new. I've even thinned it with water as makeshift joint compound in a pinch


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

I like to use Shirwin Williams Carpenters wood filler. It sands easy while drying hard enough so that you don't end up with any low spots after sanding.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Started using Crawfords just this month! I like it a lot. Have always used the regular painters putty but with the Crawfords (waterborne) it is not as mess to the hands and it won't bleed through like regular painters putty can do sometimes.

Besides, we consider it more environmentally friendly and it goes with our new green marketing program better.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Ready Patch for nail holes in wood and One Time for nail holes in the walls.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

*Crawfords*

Where can I find Crawfords, There website doesnt work and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

various brands, two steps.... usually putty in the hole and spackle on top...
I like Sterling latex glazing and MH.....


----------



## Bibleman (Feb 6, 2008)

EZ Sand 20 all the way!


----------



## Regs (Mar 11, 2012)

Bibleman said:


> EZ Sand 20 all the way!


Hey bible man , I've been using 20 min easysand for four years and love it are you still using it for nail holes? And have you ever mixed it stiff so you can use it like glazing, leave a little on top then sand off hour later.....


----------



## Regs (Mar 11, 2012)

Regs said:


> Hey bible man , I've been using 20 min easysand for four years and love it are you still using it for nail holes? And have you ever mixed it stiff so you can use it like glazing, leave a little on top then sand off hour later.....


Ran into a problem recently and was wondering if you ever experienced it popping back on ya about a month later after you did work and only in a couple of spots, I'm thinking the wood is moving and shrinking a little and my filler is backin out a little it is was all new construction work and it was nailed off with too small of a nail for 3" casings.... Any ideas? God bless us all..... Why didn't I pay attention in school?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Regs said:


> Hey bible man , I've been using 20 min easysand for four years and love it are you still using it for nail holes? And have you ever mixed it stiff so you can use it like glazing, leave a little on top then sand off hour later.....


It looks like Bible man has not logged in in over 4 years so it may be a long wait to get a reply.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope Bill doesn't see this one. There will be hell to pay if he does.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I hope Bill doesn't see this one. There will be hell to pay if he does.


If we stop bumping it how we he get the pleasure of commenting on how dead and useless it is? :whistling2:


----------



## Regs (Mar 11, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> It looks like Bible man has not logged in in over 4 years so it may be a long wait to get a reply.


I hope bibleman gets back soon I'm on my second beer and it's almost time for bed, where would we be without sarcasm,what do you think about 20 min easysand for nail holes workaholic?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Regs said:


> I hope bibleman gets back soon I'm on my second beer and it's almost time for bed, where would we be without sarcasm,what do you think about 20 min easysand for nail holes workaholic?


On trim or walls? 

On trim I myself would stay away from it as it does shrink some and like other spackles will tend to flash. Others may use it with success but I just use painters putty. 

On walls, yes I use it and after sanding I spot prime and paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

toothpaste


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

The advantage of using toothpaste is nice white trim:thumbup:


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

For the last 5 years we have been using Sterling Aqua Glaze.








We previously used just about everything else I just read about in previous posts. But, by learning to manipulate the Aquaglaze with Whiting powder we were able to handle it. If you open a can, the AG is loose, but you lay a small piece of plastic on your work table, sprinkle some whiting around, drop in a ball of Aquaglaze, work in just enough whiting so you can handle it without it sticking to your hands. My guys keep a damp towel on their shoulder (just like when caulking), clean your fingers quick when needed. Also, another cool trick...my guys keep a ball of AG, a little smaller than a golf ball in a piece of plastic in their pocket..taking out marble size pieces as they move through the trim...any holes, anywhere. The best part..NO shrinking, NO sanding. 

We have done miles of trim...miles, and you would never be able to find where the trim was nailed. You work it in the nail holes just like you would with painters putty (nice and flush)...but you get the benefit of Zero shrinking, and no bleeding yellow spots down the road. It is a simple system that saves a ton of TIME which=$. You won't be dissapointed. My guys cover some serious ground with it. Oh, and no flashing at all. Imagine?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> toothpaste


Which works even better if you mix in some of your blood, sweat, and tears.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> It looks like Bible man has not logged in in over 4 years so it may be a long wait to get a reply.


 4yrs. is bibical!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bob547 said:


> The advantage of using toothpaste is nice white trim:thumbup:


 Great for those wood cavaties!Nice clean look.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

New wood I fill with Ready patch, repaints mainly "Crack-shot". will not flash,elimanates spot spiming.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Which works even better if you mix in some of your blood, sweat, and tears.


Wow! Hound who pulled your chain?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry I was decomposing some stuff I had written when this necropolist was reanimated


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Aqua glaze works great if you use it right. Have not had a problem with it yet. Keegs knows what I mean


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Spackle heavy,sand, done


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> toothpaste


 
beat me to it


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> toothpaste


 You should be flossed for that!


----------



## TNpainter (Dec 7, 2011)

U know y they call them a punch list cause in my case my gc wants to pay one price and get a job quality that's not justified. So when he nit picks it to death for the same price I got ten years ago. He hands me a punch list I want to punch him n the face. Lol


----------



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

zinsser ready patch lightweight way better than sw shrink free spackling paste


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

back in my college days we used tooth paste. Crest blue or Colgate white tooth paste in our dorm rooms. Rooms that were blue you used crest. While the white rooms used Colgate. Not that I would do that now.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TNpainter said:


> U know y they call them a punch list cause in my case my gc wants to pay one price and get a job quality that's not justified. So when he nit picks it to death for the same price I got ten years ago. He hands me a punch list I want to punch him n the face. Lol


 Play nice!


----------



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello to all, tis is for KEEGS, when you use Aqua Glaze, its there any priming required?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ice ..read the dates... he might be long gone..


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe its me but i like ready patch or aqua glaze

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been using ready patch, and so far so good.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

paulingrad said:


> I'm in the uk. I use powdered filler - tetrion, etc. I really only use Onetime and red Devil as snagging fillers.


I remember using tetrion, its was too hard to sand, That was back in 1997, maybe they have sorted it out now, I my only filling product when I was there was polyfilla 

Here in the US i use spackling


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

...........


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ready Patch? Use a belt sander much?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Ready Patch? Use a belt sander much?



You are right on...you have to use an orbital to sand that stuff. I have been filling prior to priming so I can use the orbital without knocking the primer off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ready Patch? Use a belt sander much?


I like Durham's Rock Hard Water Putty.

NOTHING can sand that stuff down. :thumbup:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Ready Patch is definitely not a go-to product, but it has it's place. It's gonna shrink so you will need to at least second coat. It is hard to sand but it's like anything else, if you have to do a lot of sanding then you probably need to improve your knife skills.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

El Crack-O-Shot-O!!!!!!


----------



## icecold (Apr 27, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Ready Patch? Use a belt sander much?


I have never had a problem sanding ready patch, we apply it, and after 30 minutes we just use Norton 3x sand paper and its ready to prime.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

-that fluffy lightweight vinyl spackle (any brand),or Elmer's woodfiller. sometimes I use that red auto topping compound for 2nd coat because it dries so quickly and is easy to sand. then a quick hit with an alcohol based latex primer.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Xmark said:


> -that fluffy lightweight vinyl spackle (any brand),or Elmer's woodfiller. sometimes I use that red auto topping compound for 2nd coat because it dries so quickly and is easy to sand. then a quick hit with an alcohol based latex primer.


What is this alcohol based latex primer you speak of?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-77290804275958_2220_1157560736

http://www.bigpaintstore.com/ins-il6600-1q.html


----------

